# ajouter des serveurs a amule



## jerlaboule (13 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
ou trouver des serveurs pour amule?
surtout , comment se connecter en high ID car mes ports sont ouverts , tout correspond car j'ai les memes ports sur mon pc pour emule  et je suis en high ID , les parametre sont les meme mais amule ne veux pas se mettre en high ID , je ne sais plus quoi faire.
svp aidez moi


----------

